# Pinstripes on RS Grille



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Over the past year, my dad has constantly pestered me about wanting to put pinstripes on my Cruze. I kept telling him "1982 called- it wants its pinstripes back " The body of the Gen2 doesn't really allow for pinstripes, anyway.

After riding around with a friend last night, I came home and found the grille of my Cruze RS covered in bright red pinstripes.

I don't think it looks bad, but it'd be better if I had pinstripes the same shade of red as the "RS" badge. Im not too sure of what to think of the bright red pinstripes mixed with the graphite metallic paint.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I vote to make them the same color as the RS or make the RS yellow.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

You have a very ambitious Dad...that looks like a LOT of work.

Beautiful, like it a lot.

Maybe do something with the bow tie, not sure what though.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow! Don't think it looks too bad, but if mine, I would not be pleased to find that someone(dad) took upon themselves to paint my car! :RantExplode:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think it looks good, quite honestly. I'd keep the color like that to minimal areas, though - don't do any full body pinstripes. Small bits like this really pop more that way.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

It looks hideous.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Wow! Don't think it looks too bad, but if mine, I would not be pleased to find that someone(dad) took upon themselves to paint my car! :RantExplode:


Paint?
I assumed it was tape stripes.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Paint/tape...doesn't matter. Would you want me (or anyone else) to pinstripe YOUR car?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Paint/tape...doesn't matter. Would you want me (or anyone else) to pinstripe YOUR car?


This: don't touch my ****!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

MP81 said:


> This: don't touch my ****!


Exactly!


----------

